# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  سرقة مع إعتداء

## د.شيماء عطاالله

موصوع الحكم : سرقة مع إعتداء
رقم الصك : 56/33 
التاريخ : 20/3/1427ﮬ 
تصنيف الحكم : سرقة
ملخص الحكم : 
- الحكم بدرء حد الحرابة على  المدعى عليه وتعزيره بالسجن 
والجلد بعد ثبوت ما ادعى به المدعي العام من قيامه بسكب 
بنزين على امرأة وسلب مصاغاتها الذهبية ، ودفعه بأن ما أقدم 
عليه كان بأخذ ما له من حق تجاه المجني عليها . 
- تقريرأن هذا الدفع غيرمقبول لأن فيه افتئاتأ على ولي الأمر 
إلا أنه يورث شبهة تدرأ الحد والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات . 
- تقريرسماع جواب المدعى عليه من خلال مترجمين لعدم 
معرفته العربية وتعديل المجرمين 
الحمد لله وحده وبعد : 
بنا نحن عبدالمحسن بن إبراهيم أل الشيخ وصالح بن على العجيري ومحمد بن عبدالله الدوسري القضاة بالمحكمة العامة بالرياض فى يوم الاثنين الموافق6/2/1427ﮬ  افتتحت الجلسة لسماع دعوى المدعى العام . . . . . ضد . . . . . هندي الجنسية . 
  وفيما يلى  نص دعوى المدعى العام الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وبعد بصفتى مدعيا عاما في دائرة الادعاء العام بمدينة الرياض أدعي على..... البالغ من العمر 53عاماً هندي الجنسية بموجب الإقامة رقم . . . . . أوقف بتاريخ9/7/1426ﮬ وأودع السجن العام بموجب مذكرة التوقيف رقم 260530094في 9ا/7/426اﮬ  وسجل نزيلاً لديهم برقم 2660202111حيث أنه بتاريخ 9/7/1426ﮬ  قبض على المذكور من قبل مركز شرطة النظيم بناء على شكوى تقدمت بها . . . . . هندية الجنسية ضده بقيامة بسكب مادة البنزين عليها وسرقة مصاغاتها الذهبية وعقد وخلخالين وثلاث خواتم وجوالها بالقوة وقد أثبت التقرير   المخبرى  رقم 26239/ كيمياء جنائية أنه بفحص عينة المادة التي سكبها المذكور على  المدعية أ عطت نتيجة إيجابية للمواد البترولية سريعة الاشتعال .   وبإجراء مواجهة بينه وبين المجني عليها أقربسكبه مادة البنزين عليها وأخذه مصاغاتها الذهبية التي هي عبارة عن عقد ذهب كان بعنقها وثلاثة خواتم وخلخالين ذهب كانا بساقيها إضافة إلى أ خذ جهاز جوالها من نوع نوكيا وكان ذلك عن طريق القوة وأنه قام ببيع جميع ما أخذه على شخص سعودي قابله في شارع البطحاء بمبلغ وقدره ألفان وخمسمائأ ريال وصدق إقرار شرعاً بذلك .
   وقد أسفر التحقيق معه عن توجيه الاتهام له بسكب مادة البنزين على امرأة وسلب مصاغاتها الذهبية وجوالها بالقوة للأدلة والقرائن التالية :
 ا - إقرارة المصدق شرعأ والمدون على الصفحة رقم 9من دفتر التحقيق لفة رقم 2. 
 2- محضر المواجهة المدون على الصفحة رقم7 أمن من دفتر التحقيق  لفة رقم 21  3- التقرير المخبري المرفق لفة رقم 35. وبالبحث عما إذا كان عليه سوابق تبين خلو سجله منها هذا وقد طلب فضيلة رئيس المحكمة العامة بإعداد لائحة دعوى عامة بموجب خطابه رقم 07253ا/26وتاريخ 7/ 0ا/426ا_ وحيث إن ما أقدم عليه المذكور يعد ضربأ من ضروب الحرابة وافساد في الأرض وهوفعل معرم ومعاقب عليه شرعأ أطلب إثبات ما أسند إليه والحكم عليه بحد الحرابة الواردة في الآية (33) من سورة المائدة على ضوء قرار هيئة كبار العلماء رقم85 وتاريخ ا ا/ ا ا/ ا 40اﮬ والمؤيد بالأمريين الساميين رقم 894ا/18 وتاريخ  13/8/1402ﮬ  ورقم (234/8) فى 20/2/1403ﮬ علماً بأن الحق الخاص منتهى بالتنازل ا.ﮬ .
     وفي جلسة أخرى حضر المدعي العام والمدعى عليه وبسؤال المدعى عليه عن دعوى المدعى العام بواسطة المترجم . . . . . هندى الجنسية بموجب رخصة الإقامة الصادرة من جوازات الرياض برقم . . . . . وتاريخ 28/ ا ا /1425ﮬ  .
     أجاب قائلاً ما ذكره المدعي العام فى دعواه كلة صحيح جملة وتفصيلاً فقد قمت بسكب مادة البنزين على المرأة ..... هندية الجنسية وأخذ مصاغها الذهبي المكون من عقد وثلاثة خواتم وخلخالى ذهب وجهاز الجوال  وكان ذلك عن طريق القوة وقمت ببيع الجميع بألفين وخمسمائة ريال وسبب قيامي بذلك هو أخذها مني سبعة آلاف وسبعمائة وخمسون ريالا وطالبتها بردها مرارا فرفضت ذلك وجرى عرض وقرائة  الاعتراف المدون على محضر التحقيق المرفق بالمعاملة صحيفة رقم 9والمصدق من قبل فضيلة رئيس المحكمة الجزئية المكلف والمنسوب إلى المدعى عليه فصادق على ما ورد فيه جملة وتفصيلأ وأنه حضر إلى المحكمة الجزئية وصادق عليه شرعاً ا.ﮬ 
   وقد قام المترجم المذكور بترجمته بلغة المدعى عليه إلى اللغة العربية كما حضر المترجم . . . . . هندي الجنسية بموجب رخصة الإقامة رقم . . . . . فى 2/12/1420ﮬ الصادرة من جوازات الرياص .      وجرى سؤال المدعى عليه بواسطة المترجم الثانى عن دعوى المدعى  العام  أجاب بقوله ما ذكرالمدعي العام في دعواه كله صحيح  جملة وتفصيلاً فقد قمت بسكب مادة    
 البنزين على المرأة ..... هندية الجنسيةو أخذ مصاغها الذهبى المكون من عقد وثلاثة خواتم وخلخالى ذهب وجهازها الجوال وكان ذلك عن طريق القوة وقمت ببيع الجميع بألفين وخمسمائة ريال وسبب قيامى  بذلك هو أ خذها منى سبعة آلاف وسبعمائة وخمسون ريالاً وطالبتها مراراً فرفضت ذلك كما جرى عرض الاعتراف المشار إليه على المدعى عليه بواسطة المترجم الثانى والمصدق  شرعاً فصادق على ما ورد فيه جملة وتفصيلاً وأنه حضر إلى المحكمة الجزيئة وصادق عليه شرعاً ا ﮬ .
   وقد جرى تعديل المترجمين المذكورين التعديل الشرعي حسب الأصول والقواعد الشرعية كما جرى نقل اعتراف المدعى عليه وهذا نصه .
 أقرار بتاريخ 11 /7/1426ﮬ  أقر أ: أنا ..... العمر 53سنه هندى الجنسية  بموجب رخصة إقامة رقم . . . . . وأنا بكامل قواي العقلية وبطوعي واختيارى بأنه بتاريخ 26/6/1426ﮬ وفي حوالي الساعة الثامنة صباحاً حضرت لمقر السكن الذي تسكن به الوافدة  ..... هندية الجنسية وهو السكن التابع لموظفى مستشفى..... وكنت أحمل جالون به مادة البنزين وبعدما طرقت الباب فتحت لي وطلبت منها مبلغ سبعة آلاف وسبعمائة وخمسون ريالأ سبق أن سلمت لها أربعة آلاف ريالأ منها والمتبقي لشخص يدعى..... وبحضورها لأجل إحضار فيزة0ورفضت إعادة المبلغ  لكونها مماطلة فى إحضار الفيز0فقمت بتهديدها بالبنزين وسكبت عليها جزأ منه ثم أخذت عقد ذهب  كان بعنقها وكذلك عدد ثلاث خواتم كانت بأصابع اليدين وعدد خلغالين ذهب كانت بساقيها وكان ذلك بالقوة وأيضأ جهاز جوال نوع نوكيا ثم هربت من الموقع وقد بعت جميع المسروقات على شخص سعودي قابلته فى البطعاء بالشارع بمبلغ ألفين وخمسمائة ريال وقد فعلت ذلك لأخذ حقى منها وعلى ذلك جرى التوقيع المتهم ..... بصمته ضابط القضية ..... توقيع وبذيلة  تصديق فضيلة رئيس المحكمة الجزئية المكلف .
   فبناء على ما تقدم من الدعوى والإجابة ومصادقة0 المدعى عليه على دعوى المدعى العام ودفعه بأنه أقدم على فعله هذا لأخذ ماله من حق تجاه المجني عليها وهو أمر غير مسلم له لأن في ذلك افتئات على ولى الأمر ولأن هذا الدفع به شبهة يدرأ بها الحدود والحدو تدرأ بالشبهات لجميع ذلك ولشناعة ما أقدم عليه المدعى عليه أولأ : درأنا على المدعى علية  حد الحرابة وقررنا تعزيزة بالسجن لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ  توقيفه وجلد ألف جلدة مفرقة عليه على فترات كل فترة يجلد خمسين جلدة علناً بين المدة والأخرى  خمسة عشريوماً وبذلك حكمنا لأجل الحق العام وبإعلان الحكم على المدعى العام والمدعى عليه بواسطة المترجم ..... قرر المدعي العام عدم الاقتناع بالحكم لتقديم اللائحةالاعتراضية عليه خلال مدة خمسة وأربعين يوما اعتبارا من تاريخ هذه الجلسة والا سيرفع الحكم لمحكمة التمييزمن غيرلائحة كما قرر المدعى عليه بواسطة المترجم ..... قرر عدم الاقتناع بالحكم معترضاً عليه بأنه كثيرجدأ ويطلب التخفيف ورفع الحكم لمحكمة التمييزمن غيرلائحه اعتراصية . وأمرنا بتحرير صك بموجبه حرر في 13 /3/1427ﮬ  وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحيه . 

صدق الحكم من محكمة التمييزبالقراررقم 439/خ 2/أ وتاريخ 1/5/1427ﮬ .

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خالص التقدير للدكتورة / شيماء ، وهو جهد رائع غير مستغرب على خريجى حقوق المنصورة بالتحديد ، وإن شاء الله أرسل ملخص عن رسالة الدكتوراة والتى كان أحد أعضاء لجنة الحكم عليها الأستاذ العظيم المتواضع د / غنام محمد غنام.وإن شاء الله فى القريب أشترك بما يفيد المنتدى سواء من رسالة الماجستير او الدكتوراة ، أو العمل الحالى كمستشار قانونى ، وفى مجال حوكمة الشركات فى المملكة.
تحياتى
د / محمد لطفى

----------


## مستشار سعيد القط

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

